# What are your favourite baroque operas composer?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I really enjoy baroque operas. A lot of Handel operas survived but I also find other operas very appealing to me. Unfortunately, lots of operas of other composers have been lost, composers with even more than 50 operas like Albinoni. Is there any other baroque composer you enjoy his operas?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

In addition to Handel, I also enjoy Baroque operas by Monteverdi, Cavalli, Purcell, Rameau, and Alessandro Scarlatti (Domenico's father).


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Probably Händel but I don't listen much to Baroque operas. I prefer romantic operas.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Handel and Rameau. Like Charpentier's Medee, what i heard of it.


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

All of them, and Lully & Vivaldi.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am with Sloe on this one.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sloe said:


> Probably Händel but I don't listen much to Baroque operas. I prefer romantic operas.


I know what you mean but it looked funny to me because romance is present in many Baroque operas. I wish they had a better term for the era called Romantic.

As for Baroque opera, I am pretty new to the whole thing but have two definite favorites with Handel: Ariodante and Tolomeo. I also have some Baroque operas by Monteverdi, Vivaldi, and Gluck that I need to listen to some more to see how I like them. A quick sampling says that the Gluck Orphee et Eurydice is quite good. I'll give it a listen next.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Quite a few, indeed. 

If you enjoyed "Tamerlano", try this one:










It's a pasticcio (another popular practice of the period), signed by Vivaldi. Lots of nice music, and a brilliant performance.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love baroque music, but I haven't listened to many baroque operas.

One which I own on dvd - the same production that I cite here 



 - is Lully's *Cadmus et Hermione*. I remember Tag & I sitting down to watch it - I had secret fears that I'd be bored - and both being riveted by the beauty of Lully's music. 
Vive Jean Baptiste! :kiss:


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Rameau is tops for me, his operas have a sensuousness about them that is simply ravishing.

Minkowski is quite good in the repertoire, and I would wholly recommend these recordings to anyone.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

WildThing said:


> Rameau is tops for me, his operas have a sensuousness about them that is simply ravishing.
> 
> Minkowski is quite good in the repertoire, and I would wholly recommend these recordings to anyone.


Minkowski - really? His recordings of 19th century French opera are excellent (Offenbach and the Brussels _Huguenots_), but I find his Gluck too etiolated - washed-out and grey.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

SimonTemplar said:


> Minkowski - really? His recordings of 19th century French opera are excellent (Offenbach and the Brussels _Huguenots_), but I find his Gluck too etiolated - washed-out and grey.


I haven't heard his Gluck, but compared to other performances of Rameau that I've heard, these recordings are luscious and alluring; not bland in the least.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

WildThing said:


> Rameau is tops for me, his operas have a sensuousness about them that is simply ravishing.
> 
> Minkowski is quite good in the repertoire, and I would wholly recommend these recordings to anyone.
> 
> ...


Hi WildThing, thank you for posting this. Can't agree more with you. Those recordings are outstanding. I remember to like Minkowski over Christie for Hippolyte et Aricie, I have both recordings. If you like Rameau, please take a look at Les Boreades by Gardiner:










great choruses, fairly good soloists and consistent conducting.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

schigolch said:


> Quite a few, indeed.
> 
> If you enjoyed "Tamerlano", try this one:
> 
> ...


Yes, I do have this recording but It's a long time I haven't heard it. I will listen again shortly. Europa Galante + one of the best castings ever, is there anything better? Moreover, is the only recording I own with D'Arcangelo, an excellent baritone. Those times were also amazing with the american mezzosoprano Vivica Genaux.


----------

